
Why Every Entrepreneur Needs a 2nd Startup - jprocopio
http://teachingstartup.com/why-every-entrepreneur-needs-a-2nd-startup.asp
======
SKYRHO_
Appreciate the advice, truly... but if it were any other business I would
instantly be skeptical of a company saying "why you need two of exactly what I
sell" (Teaching Startups)

~~~
jprocopio
Crap. That was funnier than anything we said in the video.

~~~
SKYRHO_
Funny I can do.. successful startup?... Mehhhhhhh ;)

